# City Girl needs some tractor purchasing advice



## MsFarmer (May 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm currently in Iraq, finishing a contract for web development. I've been here 3 years and it was time to settle down. I've paid my bills, saved my money and I decided I was going to live my dream of having a little farm way out in the country. I found the farm in SW Indiana about an hour from my daughter's family. It is 10 acres that is about 4 acres wooded hill, 1 acre pond, 1acre house, barn, garage and cabin. The rest is grass and pasture. I am also trying to purchase the 10 acres of pasture land, just north of me. My goal is to raise sheep for their wool and for sale, a few milk goats and some chickens. I'll be there in July.

Now comes the hard part. I know I need a tractor and have pretty much figured out what I need to start out with, by reading forums and blogs, so I'll start there. For the type of land and land use that I am planning, I believe I want a 4WD, hydrostatic transmission, 3 cylinder and at least 20hp, since I plan on a FEL and a bush hog. I don't think I need much more hp but I could be wrong. I want something small enough so I can handle it but large enough to do the job. I was hoping to buy used, to save some money but still don't have a firm handle on used tractor value. I've looked at primarily John Deere and Kubota and I like the Kubota L2800. Am I overlooking anything? 

I'm big into buying locally but I have looked for Tractor dealerships in a 50 mile radius of Coal City, Indiana and haven't found anything substantial. I am hoping to find more when I arrive but I would like a good idea of what I want, so I can be a better buyer. Thanks all.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum MsFarmer! It sounds like you picked a pretty area of the country to settle down. I have always liked the southern part of Indiana and the rolling hills.

Before I recommend any particular tractor I had one question that I always ask new tractor buyers. How comfortable are you working on tractors? Did you grow up around them and operating them? 

I think this is the key to what tractor to buy. If you don't have experience working on tractor or cars or other mechanical stuff you would probably be better off buying a new tractor and having the support of the dealer warranty when there is a problem. Yes I said when there is a problem not if. There will always be something go wrong with any tractor and when it happens you need to know either how to fix it or who to call. 

John Deere, Kubota and New Holland are considered the "big three" of compact utility tractors (CUT) because they sell more and therefore have the best dealer support and parts availability. They all make a good tractor that would fit your needs. They also tend to be more expensive since you pay more for the ease of service. Cub Cadet has a new line of small diesel tractors that they jointly manufacture with Yanmar. For many years Yanmar made John Deere compact utility tractors and still provide diesel engines for many equipment makers and make an excellent product. 

As you look and compare different dealers also evaluate how they treat you. Meet the service manager since he will be who you work with after a purchase. His attitude will have a big impact on the quality of service after the sale. The sales guy will be on to the next prospect.

Good luck and enjoy the search.

Andy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

And above all else, let us know what you finally end up with!


----------



## MsFarmer (May 23, 2010)

Hi Andy, I grew up in the city and can change my own oil, change or clean and gap sparkplugs and used to tune my car, when you could still do those things. I have never driven a tractor but have found that I can generally do anything I set my mind to do. I also don't need to make things harder than they need to be.  

The biggest thing I noticed is the lack of tractor dealers in the area. There are a few tractor supply places but that is it. I also know that diesels are another animal to work on because I had an F-350 Turbo Diesel that I dearly loved but didn't mess with. I really didn't have to because it always ran like a champ.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like you have the right attitude to do well at tractor drivin and wrench turnin 

If you can find a good deal on a Yanmar tractor you will find them relatively simple to work on and very dependable. In Indiana you will probably be looking out of state to get one. LMTC is a quality Yanmar dealer in Ohio and can provide good advise on any repair plus parts. There is also a good dealer I have ordered parts from in Texas named Hoye Tractor. Both are good honest people to deal with on used Yanmars. They sell many of them in a package with a new loader installed. Check them out and their inventory. 

I understand you frustration with no local dealers. My Dad lives about 30 miles from Fort Wayne and it might as well be the moon. He even has a tough time getting home repair quotes because no one wants to drive out there. I live SE of Fort Wayne and luckily don't have those problems but I have to mail order parts for my Yanmar.


----------



## MsFarmer (May 23, 2010)

Thanks alot. I think I will look for a Cub Cadet EX2900. I'll let you know what I get, when I get it.


----------



## Milsup (Jun 2, 2010)

That's neat! How's Iraq?


----------



## MsFarmer (May 23, 2010)

Iraq is pretty good right now. I'm expecting more shellings after I leave, when they draw down again, come September. It has been an exciting 3 year tour. I have never been afraid, since I figure when it's my time it's my time where ever I am and I love my job and the people I work with.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

I read you're civilian, but do you get a military escort?


----------



## MsFarmer (May 23, 2010)

No military escort or uparmored cars for us.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

I hope you are staying safe some way then. I would be terrified to travel over there minus an escort.


----------



## afzimm (Sep 30, 2009)

Iraq, Iran, Pakistan and Afghanistan need to be


----------



## ScottW (May 28, 2010)

You might consider Massey-Ferguson too. I compared their GC2410 TLB to the Kubota and Cub Cadet offerings and judged it to be better. It was also cheaper. So much depends on what dealers are near you, their service reputation, the integrity of their sales staff, their willingness to deal, and the availability of brand financial incentives.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ScottW said:


> You might consider Massey-Ferguson too. I compared their GC2410 TLB to the Kubota and Cub Cadet offerings and judged it to be better. It was also cheaper. So much depends on what dealers are near you, their service reputation, the integrity of their sales staff, their willingness to deal, and the availability of brand financial incentives.


You have any pictures of your Massey, Scott?


----------



## Ed Hill (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd like to put in a plug for Kubota. I have a used B1750 with front end loader, 60" finish mower, 4' box blade, 6' rake, sander and a set of forks. It is 20 horse power with hydrostatic drive. It does everything except lift heavy machines, as the fork set weighs half the lift capacity. Mowing, grading, raking, etc all go well with 20 HP and the Kubota has been very reliable. Last year, I mowed with an older machine with a 4' LandPride mower. It was 17 HP but did a good job mowing. I traded up to get a loader.
I would look for dealers in the area and choose a make based on what parts are available. I bought both my tractors used and have bought parts both from the local dealer and by mail. You generally don't need much other than filters and an odd item here and there.


----------



## ScottW (May 28, 2010)

Some pix of my MF GC2410 TLB, as requested.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Like New EX3200 with loader and 60" mower heres another cub.


----------



## Kman (Jan 27, 2010)

There are 3 Kubota dealers near you. Here is what I do with a little B7800. Thanx for serving our Country, being away is never easy, especially in a combat situation. Thanx again!!!!!!!!


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Heres what i got for you. The kubotas are a very well known tractor. Now what that does for you is large dealer base, online after market parts = easy support and parts. Now they are more money, however if you dont like it you can resell it for about what you got into it ( safety ). I bought an AGCO compact cause I have olivers and whites and found that the compacts are a whole different world when it comes to parts and service. So I dont think there is a magical answer, sorry but good luck. Please make it home.


----------



## MsFarmer (May 23, 2010)

*Thanks for the input, all of you!*

I ended up with a Kubota L2800 and love it. It runs like a dream and being hydro-static, is easy to operate. Here is a picture of her.
Debby's Little Farm: My New Used Tractor


----------



## pspedale (Nov 6, 2012)

Just came across the post while I was researching Yanmar tractors. I'm a contractor in Iraq as well. (Don't live ther though, 5 weeks on and 5 weeks back home in Texas) All the red tractors you saw the farmers driving in Iraq either plowing or hauling goods to market are very old Yamar's. They do seem to run forever with very little care. Hope you are enjoying your kubota. My dad had had a 63 horse Kubota with a front end loader. His only regret was not getting it in 4 wheel drive.


----------



## GTML (Dec 6, 2011)

*city girls tractor*

Take your time, go larger for 10 acres I use everything from a Cub Cadet 2185 , to a IH 434 Fiat 55-66 and a Fiat 640 the last two have front end loaders and range from 45-64 hp. John Deere make a big range of lifestyle tractors, and the smaller ones are Yanmar based or used to be so they are very good but anything popular and available from a reputable local dealer, ask around!


----------

